

Swift: Mint Founder's New Project - dylangs1030
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/04/mint-founder-maglev-vehicles-swift/

======
freehunter
For companies like Mint, it'd be helpful if the article would explain _which_
Mint they're talking about. There are multiple companies with the same name.

~~~
angdis
It is "mint" as in the personal finance tool mint.

